# Lyft Express Drive / Car rental



## 132266 (Dec 1, 2017)

I have my own car but thinking about renting from Lyft program. 

My car is taking a beating. 

Anyone have any experience with Lyft rental program?

Any info would be great. I saw that you can get money back by completing certain amount of trips per week? Do you still have to have a 90% acceptance?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Why not fare/Uber. It is cheaper and you are not restricted to acceptance rating.
If you want to do both maven is a better option.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

What about a $5000 used car? If it lasts more than five months you beat out the rental program and have a throwaway/cheap insurance way of driving


----------



## chuchu (Aug 12, 2017)

Here is my experience. I got lyft express rental car from Hertz for two months. They provide mostly 2013-2015 year old VW and Mazda 3 with 25-35k mileage on the cars. The Mazda's are good and a I made pretty good money for two months. The VW are Volkswagen passat . Very comfortable to drive with some having leather seats but consume too much gas ( are less than 25mpg). Because there are hundreds of drivers lined up for the program, you have to book the rental car on lyft platform before one month with security refundable deposit of $250. The rental cost is $219 without tax per week. You can return the car after a week or keep them for a month. But you have to bring the car for renewal every month. Maintenance and insurance is included by Hertz and Lyft. Yes, 90% acceptance is a must and they will generally send you too much shared rides. You can put upto 7k miles per week and use the vehicle for personal use. The thing is, when you rent a car, you know that you have to drive full time, and you can easily make over 120 trips and get your rental bonus ($180) which is added to the rental cost.The most dangerous part is if somebody scratches your car ( happens a lot if your drive and park in DC area) you will have to pay a huge deductible. Doesn't matter it is your fault or not. Hit and runs are pretty common in DC area. I was charged 1500 for a small dent in quarter panel that some body caused while parked overnight on the street. My advice is if you can find a safe place to park and think that you can keep the car safe, rental is good option. But if you are like me parking in dc residential streets or parking lots, you incur too much liability. The main question you should answer is can you keep the car safe 24hours? You know, if it is your car you can ignore or easily fix minor scratches or dents. But with rental car, you will have to deal with professional body shops. I would suggest you get another beater/ used car for <6000 and you will have the peace of mind. But if you want to learn the other way like I did, Good luck with the rental program!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

In Los Angeles - Hertz - the insurance deductible is $2,500.
The rental fee is $210 + tax approx $30. There is always tax when renting a car. These rentals are considered monthly contracts and are renewable. You can return the car anytime during that month. Several different makes available. What Chuchu above states is pretty accurate.
Keep in mind -- you pay $240 per week BUT you have to earn $320 in trips to make that rental fee because of Lyfts 25% cut, plus $30 per day for gas. You have to make $500+ per week just to pay your expenses for the car.
I rented for 9+ months. It was great and the cars were very large and nice. However, it required a large amount of time driving to meet the expenses and in summer when business slowed down -- to stressful.


----------

